# The Fat Woman of Your Dreams



## Dolce (Oct 28, 2010)

When you were a child, before you found paysites and yahoo groups... when you sat in awe in front of the T.V. watching SSBBW's on talk shows... what was your fat girl fantasy?

What did she look like? How did she feel? How big was she? What sorts of things did you do together? How did she treat you and how did you treat her? What was it like when you were together in your unadulterated weight gain fantasy?

I don't want to leave anyone out so feeders, feedees, FA's, and FFA's...


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Paysites and Yahoo groups and talk shows.... Hah. Before all that was.... nothing. Nada. So all FAs at heart had was an occasional post card with a fat girl on it, or one of those super-rare fat girl magazines, which almost invariably treated the fat models as jokes. To get an idea of what it was like, check the interview with "Bridget" Dimensions did in 1990 or so. Bridget was the fantasy of untold young FAs back then.

It's probably difficult to imagine today that before the Internet, there was literally nothing.


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 29, 2010)

I grew up JUST as the internet was becoming ubiquitous so I suppose the majority of my dream women early on were the guests on those 'If you want him, lose 200 pounds' episodes of Ricki Lake.

I think back then, fantasy-wise, they would just kind of have an epiphany that their size was fine, eat everything they wanted to and start to dress uber-sexily, IE wearing belly-revealing clothing. I was 9 or 10 so there were a number of blanks I was content not to quite fill in.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 29, 2010)

Some pics from magazines reporting about NAAFA, the first pic is from 1978 and the second from 1980.
That was long ago before talkshows and internet started.
That was all what was available for FAs in those good old days.:really sad:


----------



## palndrm (Oct 29, 2010)

When i was younger I loved the weight loss ads for AYDS candy, watching Mama Cass Elliot on TV, the first Just my Size ads, cartoon characters getting impossibly fat, lusting at the photos in Such a Pretty Face, even letters to Ann Landers from a fat housewife complaining all she and her girlfriend do is eat and soon they'll become "as big as a house." Yeah, you had to take what you could get back then, LOL.


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 29, 2010)

My fantasy girl was from things I saw in women all the time. Soft around the edges, a little mysterious because I was too shy to get to know her, and beautiful to me for reasons that had little to do with her bra size, the numbers on the scale, or how long her hair hung down her back. Her race was never important, either; I didn't notice it most of the time. She might walk past me and I'd catch a whiff of the most intoxicating scent, and I wouldn't be able to form a coherent sentence. 

She wasn't on the internet or in magazines, or even famous; I grew up without the internet, and only occasional access to an Apple II with that familiar green screen common in the 1980s. I knew nothing of NAAFA, Dimensions, or size acceptance, and had no food related fantasies about her. She wasn't a public spectacle on Jerry Springer, fighting with her family over betrayal or other humiliating circumstance; she was instead sophisticated and had enough understated sexy to stymie even James Bond. 

Best of all, she could no wrong, and she was all mine.


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2010)

Short answer, I dont think that I ever did.

Long answer..

Pre-adolescence I didnt think about it muchmost boys dont really. I mean, I assumed that someday Id be married and have kids and stuff, but I had no images of it, no particular dreams about it. My thoughts were full of spaces and cowboys and dragons.well, go read some old Calvin and Hobbes cartoons, the author really did nail boyhood quite well.

To the degree that Id thought about it at all, it was probably when I was a pre-schooler, and had an record of nursery rhymes which included Jack Spratt could eat no fat / his wife could eat no lean / and so betwixt the two / they licked the platter clean. The sleeve for the record illustrated the nursery rhymes, and showed Jack as skinny and his wife as really fat. I didnt like any fat on my meat, so identified with Jack Spratt, and I recall having a very serious think about this, because did it mean I should have a wife who was fat? I decided that was OK, and got on with life. 

I was certainly interested in fat as a kid, and fascinated by fat people, and was pretty much pro-fat, but as I wasnt thinking about girls/women of my future, I didnt have any dreams about what shed be like.

Once adolescence hit I had a hard time thinking about anything but women, but even then I wasnt thinking much about long term future. Heck, my entire education about romance and dating pretty much came from Archie comics, where they never really get past light dating. I was fascinated by all those pretty things, I just didnt really have any clue on how my life and theirs could ever connect.

Any images available of fat women were usually played for ugliness, not attractiveness, so that didnt really help in setting up any dream images in my head. Young women around my age who I interacted with at all were at most plump, and I knew that Id be intrigued by bigger sizes than that, but I had only very fuzzy ideas of what that would mean. I think most of my fantasies were more about pro-fat attitudes than about physical particulars. I dont really recall specific mental images at all (this might because I seem to be a lot less visual than the average guy? Im more tactile, but I had no touch references for fat).

I think I was in at least high school before I put any thought at all about what my long term dream girl would be like, and then it was mostly about personality, with a sort of puzzled afterthought of But I like fat, I guess she should be fat, or like fat, or something? This didnt really change all that much over the following years, although in university I stumbled upon a couple of old copies of BUF magazine, which featured photos of fat women and had weight gain fiction. That gave me some terminology and the concept that I wasnt completely alone in what I wanted, but I still didnt really have a clear idea of what I wanted. Of course eventually the web came around and I got connected, but by that point I was married and quite happy about the fact, so I wasnt looking for dream girl images.

So I dont think I ever really had a fat dream girl.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has responded to this thread thus far. I can't wait until I have the time to sit down and tell you all about my journey along the way.. it is so freeing to have a place where I can talk about these things. So often I am checking in on Dims from my Blackberry and people often ask me, "What are you looking at?" I just tell them the news... but you all understand and it makes me feel whole. So thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

I've said it elsewhere but my fat role-models were my mother, her best friend Lucille who was sexy-fat long before it was easier to find plus-size fashions and Miss Piggy, my idol. I though they were the epitome of beauty. The only one who wasn't fat who I made an exception for was my mother's other best friend Marie who was a LOL loudmouth, sultry bottle blonde with big brown eyes.


----------



## Chad D (Oct 30, 2010)

I remember a write up about Sara Lee foods and there was this picture of a plump model smiling, in a bikini and laying on top of a pile of Sara Lee cakes. It was pivital


----------



## CPProp (Oct 30, 2010)

As we did not have a TV until I was 13, and it would be about at least another 15 years before the Internet was available I had to make do with what was around at the time. There are two that spring to mind  one was one of my sisters friends mother of which I have written about else where and the other was a lady who lived in an opposite block of flats  who if I was lucky, I would notice was hanging out her washing on the communal washing lines, which fortunately for me was in front of our shed  every time I saw her there Id make some excuse to my parents to go down to the shed for something just to get a closer look at what I thought was the ultimate vision of SSBBW beauty although the Acronym did not exist then - and if It did I was not aware of it  happy days


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2010)

When I was 17 I found Betsy's site/vids...was hooked ever since


----------



## olly5764 (Nov 2, 2010)

The first big girl I fantasised over was a girl in my class at school when we were 11, she was about 16 stone (225 pounds). I used to fantasise about making her increadably fat, then i read an artical about Rosalie Bradford, and my attention switched to her


----------



## ICEMANSS00 (Nov 5, 2010)

My top three would be Nell Carter from Gimme a Break, Loretta Devine from Waiting to Exhale, & Chaka Khan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggirlsrock (Nov 5, 2010)

When I was 8 years old I read a book called "The Pumpkin Giant". In it, was the princess Ariadne Diana, who was so fat that the only way she could get around was by rolling. When I saw the pic of her I knew right then & there that I liked fat girls. I've had more fantasies about her than any other girl. Crazy? I dunno. Anyway, here is how she is described in the book, and also included the pic of her.

Princess Ariadne Diana was the fattest princess in the whole world. So fat was she that she had never walked a step in the dozen years of her life, being totally unable to progress over the earth by any method except rolling. And a really beautiful sight it was, too, to see the Princess Ariadne Diana, in her cloth-of-gold rolling-suit, faced with green velvet and edged with ermine, with her glittering crown on her head, trundling along the avenues of the royal gardens, which had been furnished with strips of rich carpeting for her express accommodation.

I even wrote a story about her...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63647&highlight=ariadne 

View attachment n_a.jpg


----------



## Durin (Nov 5, 2010)

Opening Story in Callahan's Secret by Spider Robinson. I believe this was the first inkling of an idea that there might be men that liked fat women.(other than me)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think I had one until I reached puberty.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Nov 12, 2010)

I am incredbily lucky. I fantasized about the fattest girl in 2nd grade, when the age cutoffs made me one of the youngest in my class and her one of the oldest, so most of that year I was 7 and she was 8. I continued to fantasize about her as we grew older, and she gained more and more weight, and as she blossomed into a voluptuous fat beauty. Best of all, we were very compatible personally and we dated. We did date others from time to time, which only made it more clear that we were meant for each other.

Obviously I had to make my fantasy into a reality, so when I was 22 and she was 23, I married her. More than 30 years later, it only gets better. :smitten:


----------



## Dansinfool (Nov 12, 2010)

The back of Readers Digest, The Before and After pics for weight loss. I was cutting out the.... Before pics


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 12, 2010)

The mental image I've always had was dark hair, very chubby cheeks, and just big all over. Also, despite my...being intrigued by taller ladies at times, my "mental image" dream girl is actually in the mid-5-foot area. Sometimes I think pear-shaped, but it's honestly been just all-over chubbiness in my mind. As for how big? Probably in the 22-34 range.


----------



## asmodeus (Nov 18, 2010)

I became aware that some girls at school had tummmies that were rounded rather than flat. Also that these tummies often developed as the girls got older. My interest and attraction to this just developed naturally, to the point where I now always look at the tummy straight after looking at a face. Slimming and exercise advertisements make me laugh, as I always prefer the "before" picture. My own tummy started to grow more recently and is also a source of great pleasure for me. I love the feeling of fullness and now always wear deep leather belts. This is a great thread and I look forward to reading other people's feelings.


----------



## Tassel (Nov 18, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63647&highlight=ariadne



I hope there's more pictures of her out there! She looks very cute!


----------



## tehmonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

i believe mine was when i watched an episode of totally spies, the one in which clover the blonde got really fat due to some kind of addictive cookies. there was even a scene with a machine that force fed people cookies. i wish it would have continued on that storyline...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 7, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> When I was 8 years old I read a book called "The Pumpkin Giant". In it, was the princess Ariadne Diana, who was so fat that the only way she could get around was by rolling. When I saw the pic of her I knew right then & there that I liked fat girls. I've had more fantasies about her than any other girl. Crazy? I dunno. Anyway, here is how she is described in the book, and also included the pic of her.
> 
> Princess Ariadne Diana was the fattest princess in the whole world. So fat was she that she had never walked a step in the dozen years of her life, being totally unable to progress over the earth by any method except rolling. And a really beautiful sight it was, too, to see the Princess Ariadne Diana, in her cloth-of-gold rolling-suit, faced with green velvet and edged with ermine, with her glittering crown on her head, trundling along the avenues of the royal gardens, which had been furnished with strips of rich carpeting for her express accommodation.



This story (with the exact same illustrations that you attached) was pivotal for me, as well! The idea of being so fat that one had to roll around eventually led me to my first padding experiences, using pillows to try and roll around the floor. 

Ah, happy memories from childhood... I must try to find that story for my daughter!

Brenda


----------



## biggirlsrock (Dec 7, 2010)

fatgirl33 said:


> Ah, happy memories from childhood... I must try to find that story for my daughter!
> 
> Brenda



No pics, but here's the story

http://www.soupsong.com/fpumpki2.html


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 7, 2010)

Dolce said:


> When you were a child, before you found paysites and yahoo groups... when you sat in awe in front of the T.V. watching SSBBW's on talk shows... what was your fat girl fantasy?
> 
> What did she look like? How did she feel? How big was she? What sorts of things did you do together? How did she treat you and how did you treat her? What was it like when you were together in your unadulterated weight gain fantasy?
> 
> I don't want to leave anyone out so feeders, feedees, FA's, and FFA's...



National Geographic, July 1946, "Pacific Wards of Uncle Sam". I was 9 y.o. at the time. My dad subscribed to it - forever. I'm sure he never suspected how his choice of literature had set my wheels in motion - and they're still rollin'


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 8, 2010)

My fantasy woman would have to be Pamela Lynn of Big Difference. She had big squishy upper arms and huge thighs, both of which I adore.


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 8, 2010)

P.S. a beautiful smile


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Paysites and Yahoo groups and talk shows.... Hah. Before all that was.... nothing. Nada. So all FAs at heart had was an occasional post card with a fat girl on it, or one of those super-rare fat girl magazines, which almost invariably treated the fat models as jokes. To get an idea of what it was like, check the interview with "Bridget" Dimensions did in 1990 or so. Bridget was the fantasy of untold young FAs back then.
> 
> It's probably difficult to imagine today that before the Internet, there was literally nothing.



Dawn's stuff is always a great read!


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2010)

fatgirl33 said:


> This story (with the exact same illustrations that you attached) was pivotal for me, as well! The idea of being so fat that one had to roll around eventually led me to my first padding experiences, using pillows to try and roll around the floor.



That book was huge for me too....I think I already had some positive feelings toward fat, but I think that was the first time I really saw fat acceptance portrayed. Out of all the many, many, books I read as a kid, that one really stuck with me clearly.


----------



## greig9731 (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a wide variety of girls and women whom I fantasied about from the age of about five, was and always have been a dirty little pervert, all of them huge succulent and round. But when I was eight there was one lady on a English TV show who was a large BBW, who dressed up as a huge green witch, needlees to say I was in love with GROTBAGS.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a wide variety of shapes and sizes when it comes to the anatomy of a woman, but the girl of my dreams actually came from my dreams. 
It's an image I will never get out of my head. Back when I first year I accepted my terms as an FA, I constantly looked around the internet for pictures (real and art) of various shapely woman (Dims included haha), but one night I had this dream of the most amazing girl ever!

She had silky, rich hair that was a dark brown with tints and highlights of red and crystal blue eyes. She had a beautiful face and complexion, she was so cute and had such a great smile. She had creamy, glowing skin that was completely smooth throughout over her plump body. She was a large woman, 275-300 pounds of sheer goodness. She had a large, round belly that stuck out well and her with complemented her vast torso with flaring hips and perfectly curves buttocks. All and all, she had perfect roundness. 

She was AMAZING! 
Hopefully one day, One Day, a woman like that will step into my life. :wubu:
There were many woman I have always eyed on and had a crush on online and in RL, but she is still on the top of my list.


----------



## FAjastone (Dec 14, 2010)

tehmonkey said:


> i believe mine was when i watched an episode of totally spies, the one in which clover the blonde got really fat due to some kind of addictive cookies. there was even a scene with a machine that force fed people cookies. i wish it would have continued on that storyline...



Same, I saw it in sixth grade, and I would check the schedule on cartoon network every week to see if that episode, "Passion Patties," was on.


----------



## robovski (Dec 14, 2010)

My pervy teendom happened just before the internet kicked off. So while I have some memories of very fat people I encountered before I started taking a more "ahem" 'active' interest, I'd say that I was practically hung up on daytime chat shows. Why? Because that was where you'd find on your TV 500lb+ women. Admittedly, they generally weren't happy. I have a strong memory of a very early Oprah being on when I was dressing for my 8th grade graduation dinner and there was a 600lb lovely woman on TV. And then I got to sit at the same table as Tamara, the fattest girl in class and she had a family to match. Such a day...


----------



## bostonguy (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a crush on a girl in one of my classes in about 6th grad. She was not a bbw but she was very voluptuous in certain areas. I did not become fully attracted and fantasize about bbw's until about the age of 18.
I think my tv crush would have to be Camryn Manheim on Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

well i know when i watched the movie "Shallow Hal" and saw big Rosemary i was certainly drawned to her.i was about 15 at the time and then i truely knew for sure i was a FFA,i thought about her for weeks and weeks and watched the movie over and over again thinking of her.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 16, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well i know when i watched the movie "Shallow Hal" and saw big Rosemary i was certainly drawned to her.i was about 15 at the time and then i truely knew for sure i was a FFA,i thought about her for weeks and weeks and watched the movie over and over again thinking of her.



Haha I love that movie. Jason Alexander was awesome as the antagonist


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 16, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Haha I love that movie. Jason Alexander was awesome as the antagonist




LMAO yes he was.you HATED Jason in that movie man! XD but yes Jason was the uber antagonist and the freind you loved to hate,i seriously think he was jealous of Hal actually.lol but yes Shallow Hal is my movie man,i have seriously watched it like a million times seriously.lol it's like a ritual for me haha.Rosemary was my dream woman,she still is actually.:happy: i made a Shallow Hal thread a few days ago too.my brother was all like "you'd rather have Gwyneth in the fat suit instead of real-life skinny Gwyneth"? and im like "damn right".:happy:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 16, 2010)

Honestly, two girls fit my ideal insofar as fatness goes...and until they came around I was sort of unfocused in my like of fat women as a whole. 

Those two women are Plumpprincess and Sweet&Fat...aka Courtney and Leah. Both are beautiful people inside and out, both are amazing women who are comfortable with their bodies and confident in themselves. Although I'll never know if either of them matches me personality wise (Courtney being married and Leah being ten years my senior, neither living close enough even if those first two weren't a problem), or in an emotional capacity, it does give me some hope that I will one day find my match. Hopefully she'll be a sweet, caring, fun, confident, fit and relaxed fat girl who reflects at least some of the qualities these two ladies possess.

I've never met either of these two in person mind you, but I've chatted with both online on occasion. So a big thank you to both of them, they're amazing women, and I hope one day to find a woman with similar qualities, energy, and values. Oh, and she'd be a fat chick too


----------



## khrestel (Dec 28, 2010)

We used to have a few editions of Guinness World Records books when I was a child and I found myself constantly eyeing the worlds fattest persons- list and pics.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 28, 2010)

khrestel said:


> We used to have a few editions of Guinness World Records books when I was a child and I found myself constantly eyeing the worlds fattest persons- list and pics.



Yes, this, a thousand times this. My school library (hilariously shoestring-budget Catholic school) had a few donated copies from the late 60s and earlier 70s, but the real winner was the 2000 edition I got one Christmas that had a pic of Teighlor in that striped red and white two piece...


----------



## rmjpub (Dec 28, 2010)

My Wife


----------



## paintsplotch (Dec 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've said it elsewhere but my fat role-models were my mother, her best friend Lucille who was sexy-fat long before it was easier to find plus-size fashions and Miss Piggy, my idol. I though they were the epitome of beauty. The only one who wasn't fat who I made an exception for was my mother's other best friend Marie who was a LOL loudmouth, sultry bottle blonde with big brown eyes.



my fat role-model was miss piggy too! ive always loved her.... 

i know shes a muppet... but ive always admired her classy style and her determination that she was the best lookin thing around. :bow:


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 28, 2010)

rmjpub said:


> My Wife


Definitely. My Wife. Almost every morning I wake up and my dreams become reality. :smitten:


----------



## owengerrard (Dec 30, 2010)

Please can you tell me where i can find sweet&fat's website. Thanks


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 2, 2011)

Umm...she doesn't have one to my knowledge.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2011)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Umm...she doesn't have one to my knowledge.



I think he means Adipositivity....but probably not.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Jan 4, 2011)

I grew up in a household that was extremely "fit conscious" I was thin as a child, mostly because I played sports, but partially because my mom was always around to slap my hand if she saw me reaching for anything not remotely nutritious. I remember going to Newport Beach near the pier sometime in the late 1980's...two big women (probably around 300 pounds each) stepped out onto the sand wearing bikinis. They were confident and carried themselves with pride. It was my first exposure to anyone so large, and I think it helped me to be able to see myself as beautiful when I gained weight after I moved out and my mom was no longer slapping my hand on a regular basis. So, they may not be the women of my dreams...but they were a great inspiration to me to be comfortable with my own body as I have grown.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 6, 2011)

it is so freeing to have a place where I can talk about these things. 

I think this is pretty much why I'm here, too.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, the nice person who posted this thread said she didn't want to leave anyone out, so as an FFA, I first discovered that I liked big guys in school. There was a boy called David in my year and he was huge and just kept getting bigger. I always wanted to touch him and see if he was as soft as he looked. He was also a really nice person so one day I got my wish. I hurt myself during some prank or other and was crying and he came and hugged me until I stopped. He just enveloped me he was so big and it felt lovely. I was about thirteen at the time and that was my tastes set from that moment. So David, you were my perfect BHM.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jan 9, 2011)

As long as I can remember I have always been drawn to BBWs with extreme pear shapes, especially if their legs were very large. I grew up way before the internet but one of my earliest memories centered on an old B&W TV circus show. When I was about 7 years old they had an episode with a circus fat lady with very fat legs. I can remember it like it was yesterday, that's how powerful that image was for me. So most of my fantasies have involved extremely pear-shaped women.

Finally, when I was in high school I dated my fantasy BBW. At 16 her hips could no longer fit in the auditorium seats. Her face was round and angelic and her smile infectious. Her personality effervescent. The movement of her hips was mesmerizing when she walked. The soft rustling sound of her thighs rubbing together was erotic music to my ears. I was devastated when her family moved to another state after a year and a half. At a high school reunion years later, I learned that she had passed away from lung cancer. I wish she could know her impact on me and how I still maintain the memory of my first sweet BBW love.


----------

